# Iranian Naval ships arrive in Karachi for PASSEX exercise with Pak Navy



## Side-Winder

ISLAMABAD: (APP) Iranian Naval Ships LAVAN, KONARAK, FALAKHEN and KHANJAR Tuesday arrived in Karachi on a three-day port visit.
The ships were received by officials of Pakistan Navy and Iranian diplomats, said a Pakistan Navy press release issued here.
During the visit, the officers and men of Iranian Navy ships will have professional discussions and interactions with their counterparts in Pakistan Navy on subjects of mutual interest.
Moreover, operational training activities, exchange of visits by naval personnel and sports activities are also planned.
After stay at Karachi, a Passage Exercise (PASSEX) will be conducted at sea to improve interoperability between the two navies.
In line with the government policies, the current visit will help promote peace and security in the region and enhance maritime collaboration between the two countries.

https://timesofislamabad.com/iranian-naval-ships-arrive-karachi-passex-exercise-pak-navy/2016/09/27/

-------------------------------------------------------
More Sources
https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153078-Iranian-naval-ships-arrive-in-Karachi
http://www.radio.gov.pk/02-May-2014/four-iranian-naval-ships-arrive-in-karachi?version=amp

@Zarvan @Tipu7 @Irfan Baloch @Windjammer @The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
36


----------



## salarsikander

So much for isloation @Irfan Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Good step in the right direction. PNS has to up its game. 

After the completion of CPEC the area of responsibilties for PNS will encompass all of ME and half of Afro-Asian Ocean which is wrongly called the indian ocean. Pak brothers can correct this wrong by calling this ocean by its rightful name- *Afro-Asian Ocean.*

PNS is good at naval diplomacy... just would like to see it become Excellent at Pak naval diplomacy. Time for being a coastal defensive force is over. Time to lead for PNS is here...when the Pak economy picks ups we shall see the emergence of a very potent and world class PNS. 

This is not going to happen in a decade but the strategic thrust is in this direction. After PAF all the energies are going to PNS.

It is the critical strategic imperative for Pak to become a Full Spectrum Regional Power.

All the very best to PNS in its engagements and developments.

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## YeBeWarned

Sooner or Later the bitterness between Iran and Pakistan will fade .. none of the Country forgets their friends

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## salarsikander

Armoured Division said:


> ROFL.
> How is this isolation of India?
> We hold exercises with the Iranian Navy every year.In fact the previous one was held just four months back:


DID I mention the word INDIA ? Or did Pakistan ever say that it is going to 'Isolate' India ?

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Tipu7

Don't they know that we are isolated by India in Whole World? 


Side-Winder said:


> ISLAMABAD: (APP) Iranian Naval Ships LAVAN, KONARAK, FALAKHEN and KHANJAR Tuesday arrived in Karachi on a three-day port visit.
> The ships were received by officials of Pakistan Navy and Iranian diplomats, said a Pakistan Navy press release issued here.
> During the visit, the officers and men of Iranian Navy ships will have professional discussions and interactions with their counterparts in Pakistan Navy on subjects of mutual interest.
> Moreover, operational training activities, exchange of visits by naval personnel and sports activities are also planned.
> After stay at Karachi, a Passage Exercise (PASSEX) will be conducted at sea to improve interoperability between the two navies.
> In line with the government policies, the current visit will help promote peace and security in the region and enhance maritime collaboration between the two countries.
> 
> https://timesofislamabad.com/iranian-naval-ships-arrive-karachi-passex-exercise-pak-navy/2016/09/27/
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> More Sources
> https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153078-Iranian-naval-ships-arrive-in-Karachi
> http://www.radio.gov.pk/02-May-2014/four-iranian-naval-ships-arrive-in-karachi?version=amp
> 
> @Zarvan @Tipu7 @Irfan Baloch @Windjammer @The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@SOHEIL. @Rukarl @Serpentine @haman10 

Guys got pics ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skyliner

Isolated Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Damn look at the number of guests ;

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Pomegranate

*once again india has failed to isolate pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Side-Winder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Damn look at the number of guests ;
> 
> View attachment 338654



PDF FB page

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

Starlord said:


> Sooner or Later the bitterness between Iran and Pakistan will fade .. none of the Country forgets their friends


INSHALLAH ! we won't forget our cousins, Khush amdeed

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Side-Winder

Pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
26


----------



## SOHEIL

Number of guests...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kabooter_maila

Side-Winder said:


> ISLAMABAD: (APP) Iranian Naval Ships LAVAN, KONARAK, FALAKHEN and KHANJAR Tuesday arrived in Karachi on a three-day port visit.
> The ships were received by officials of Pakistan Navy and Iranian diplomats, said a Pakistan Navy press release issued here.
> During the visit, the officers and men of Iranian Navy ships will have professional discussions and interactions with their counterparts in Pakistan Navy on subjects of mutual interest.
> Moreover, operational training activities, exchange of visits by naval personnel and sports activities are also planned.
> After stay at Karachi, a Passage Exercise (PASSEX) will be conducted at sea to improve interoperability between the two navies.
> In line with the government policies, the current visit will help promote peace and security in the region and enhance maritime collaboration between the two countries.
> 
> https://timesofislamabad.com/iranian-naval-ships-arrive-karachi-passex-exercise-pak-navy/2016/09/27/
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> More Sources
> https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153078-Iranian-naval-ships-arrive-in-Karachi
> http://www.radio.gov.pk/02-May-2014/four-iranian-naval-ships-arrive-in-karachi?version=amp
> 
> @Zarvan @Tipu7 @Irfan Baloch @Windjammer @The Eagle


Try to find Chabahar under Modi's tail (which is already wet in his two legs)...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SilkCut

Warm welcome to Iranian brothers, please enjoy your stay.

(Do Iranians know what a brother is?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talha Baloch

WOW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Moti right now 
indians right now 
iranians right now 
Pakistanis right now 
.
indian FM right now  Mission "isolation" aborted i repeat abort mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Mentee

SOHEIL said:


> Number of guests...


7 as of now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

salarsikander said:


> So much for isloation @Irfan Baloch


start an Isolation thread and add the picture of Raheel sherif with other generals in Germany and this one and the Russians with SSG

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Irfan Baloch said:


> start an Isolation thread and add the picture of Raheel sherif with other generals in Germany and this one and the Russians with SSG



Yes...I m all for it...Somebody just start isolation thread...I m too pathetic, lazy and tired now....My htread won't b as tasteful as of others....Start isolation thread and call chief campaigner of isolating Pakistan on PDF @A-Team

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Super Falcon

Embarrassment embarrassment for india slaps slaps for india in all fronts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

I heard of Isolating Pakistan......?


Welcome Iran......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## X-2.

Side-Winder said:


> ISLAMABAD: (APP) Iranian Naval Ships LAVAN, KONARAK, FALAKHEN and KHANJAR Tuesday arrived in Karachi on a three-day port visit.
> The ships were received by officials of Pakistan Navy and Iranian diplomats, said a Pakistan Navy press release issued here.
> During the visit, the officers and men of Iranian Navy ships will have professional discussions and interactions with their counterparts in Pakistan Navy on subjects of mutual interest.
> Moreover, operational training activities, exchange of visits by naval personnel and sports activities are also planned.
> After stay at Karachi, a Passage Exercise (PASSEX) will be conducted at sea to improve interoperability between the two navies.
> In line with the government policies, the current visit will help promote peace and security in the region and enhance maritime collaboration between the two countries.
> 
> https://timesofislamabad.com/iranian-naval-ships-arrive-karachi-passex-exercise-pak-navy/2016/09/27/
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> More Sources
> https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153078-Iranian-naval-ships-arrive-in-Karachi
> http://www.radio.gov.pk/02-May-2014/four-iranian-naval-ships-arrive-in-karachi?version=amp
> 
> @Zarvan @Tipu7 @Irfan Baloch @Windjammer @The Eagle


Is it part of Indian isolation game , before India sent Russia now iran 
Seriously pak need to counter this isolation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A-Team

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Yes...I m all for it...Somebody just start isolation thread...I m too pathetic, lazy and tired now....My htread won't b as tasteful as of others....Start isolation thread and call chief campaigner of isolating Pakistan on PDF @A-Team



hahahahha campaigner in chief i like the title

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Green Angel

*Welcome Iran ....... .

*


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Haha in the end Indian government will isolate it's policy makers for presenting this stupid idea of isolating Pakistan. And send to nearest mental asylum as soon as possible lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## newb3e

okay do you guys see the trend we have this thread and that russian pk training video thread and i see 1% hindu-satani post?

i already feel isolated from pest ie Hindu-satani

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

You guys know an interesting fact the Indian PM( Mr modi aka chai wala) who came up with this idea of isolating Pakistan is divorced. The idiot have been isolated by his own wife. Now he wanted to apply the same tactic of his wife on Pakistan like a dehati aurut lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

So many countries army, navy and air force teams are visiting Pakistan to see how an isolated country looks like...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

isolated much, fuckers?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TOPGUN

Welcome Iran hope our friendship and brotherhood grows more inshallah .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sully3

Tehran morally feels obligated to support the Kashmir cause with or without Indias money.

Also Tehran know if they become part of the CPEC it can only benefit them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Nice ships , even the small ones have radar made in Iran not bad for making it locally

Always great to have friendly navies visiting , enjoy your stay as they say

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Viking 63

so much so for isolation !!! These indian Bhangees never stop to amaze me with their stupid fantasy world they all live in !!!! hahahahahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> You guys know an interesting fact the Indian PM( Mr modi aka chai wala) who came up with this idea of isolating Pakistan is divorced. The idiot have been isolated by his own wife. Now he wanted to apply the same tactic of his wife on Pakistan like a dehati aurut lol


 I think he isn't divorced. He just didn't show up after the marriage, just isolated her, or got isolated by her. Anyway, b/w him and his wife it's total isolation. Again Muslims in Gujrat are totally isolated. So, either Pak or India get isolated......

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dobrynya

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> isolated much, fuckers?


they amaze me with their silly wishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well it would be nice if Turkish ship stopped by to Enjoy the meal as well we have a BBQ planned

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Side-Winder said:


> ISLAMABAD: (APP) Iranian Naval Ships LAVAN, KONARAK, FALAKHEN and KHANJAR Tuesday arrived in Karachi on a three-day port visit.
> The ships were received by officials of Pakistan Navy and Iranian diplomats, said a Pakistan Navy press release issued here.
> During the visit, the officers and men of Iranian Navy ships will have professional discussions and interactions with their counterparts in Pakistan Navy on subjects of mutual interest.
> Moreover, operational training activities, exchange of visits by naval personnel and sports activities are also planned.
> After stay at Karachi, a Passage Exercise (PASSEX) will be conducted at sea to improve interoperability between the two navies.
> In line with the government policies, the current visit will help promote peace and security in the region and enhance maritime collaboration between the two countries.
> 
> https://timesofislamabad.com/iranian-naval-ships-arrive-karachi-passex-exercise-pak-navy/2016/09/27/
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> More Sources
> https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153078-Iranian-naval-ships-arrive-in-Karachi
> http://www.radio.gov.pk/02-May-2014/four-iranian-naval-ships-arrive-in-karachi?version=amp
> 
> @Zarvan @Tipu7 @Irfan Baloch @Windjammer @The Eagle



When Indian were talking about isolating Pakistan after uri attack after Russia another Indian friend comes for exercise. Slap in Indian face again.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

monitor said:


> When Indian were talking about isolating Pakistan after uri attack after Russia another Indian friend comes for exercise. Slap in Indian face again.


I think Indian policy is like "isolate Pak". If any country doesn't isolate Pak she will get isolated by India. It's the domestic policy too. For example, Muslims in India are isolated in their ghettos. With all due respect, what _Gunah _have Bangladesh and Afganistan have committed???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aswin

HAKIKAT said:


> For example, Muslims in India are isolated in their ghettos.




lol. proof for your example..


----------



## Arsalan

*We should have asked our friends in the east to get us "isolated" in the world a lot earlier!! 
That would have been wonderful! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

HAKIKAT said:


> I think he isn't divorced. He just didn't show up after the marriage, just isolated her, or got isolated by her. Anyway, b/w him and his wife it's total isolation. Again Muslims in Gujrat are totally isolated. So, either Pak or India get isolated......








Turkish and Iranian Nurses treating a wounded paksitani soldier in 1965.
Some nations are bonded by blood rather than interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Leo~Calicratis

this is the peak time for India to shatter an idea while US is in delhi's favor. modi has 2 years to disrupt CPEC. influx terrorism, create chaos in balochistan, border provocation with the hands of money monger afghanis in the west, create rhetoric continuously in media (even in Pakistan), if all fails then start fueling up tension between LoC & stage a drama of falseflag. modi upon his lightning ***, with some dirty *** (ajit dobal) creating unrest in SA will badly fail them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

Leo~Calicratis said:


> this is the peak time for India to shatter an idea while US is in delhi's favor. modi has 2 years to disrupt CPEC. influx terrorism, create chaos in balochistan, border provocation with the hands of money monger afghanis in the west, create rhetoric continuously in media (even in Pakistan), if all fails then start fueling up tension between LoC & stage a drama of falseflag. modi upon his lightning ***, with some dirty *** (ajit dobal) creating unrest in SA will badly fail them


first strategy failed.now its plan b.will fail inshalah


----------



## Aramagedon

Great step for resurrecting ties.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## graphican

*Four Pages and No Indian Post Seen! 
*
Pakistan - Iran and Turkey will be on one side and today they are! This was a prediction of Niamatllah Shah Wali and it is coming true everyday more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

HAKIKAT said:


> I think he isn't divorced. He just didn't show up after the marriage, just isolated her, or got isolated by her. Anyway, b/w him and his wife it's total isolation. Again Muslims in Gujrat are totally isolated. So, either Pak or India get isolated......


I can tell you one thing it isn't Pakistan which is getting isolated. As india now have and experienced PM who felt the isolation single handedly. So I guess they need to be isolated lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

Since modi announced of isolating Pakistan in the World 

1- Pakistan and Russian army exercises started.
2- Pakistan To Participate In Turkey’s TFX Next-Gen Fighter Aircraft Program.
3- Iran wants Pakistan to join the Chabahar Project and are keenly interested to be a part of CPEC.
4- Iran's Navy arrived in Pakistan for a three day exercises with Pakistan Navy.
5- Indonesia is interested in a defense deal with Pakistan.

modi the more you'll spoke out hate against us(Pakistan), the more world will realize the importance of Pakistan because only those drag the others back who don't want the others to progress well and india is one who always want to drag Pakistan back and are doing so since the 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DeceptiveEagle

yes, It is the result of India's so-called propaganda to isolate PAKISTAN. We are isolating & the world is coming to make us more isolated hahhahah


----------



## Moonlight

But we were going to be isolated?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Moonlight said:


> But we were going to be isolated?


it should rather be like,

When are we going to be isolated?


As said, may be we should have asked our friend in the east to start isolating us a few years ago. That would have been great!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

By the way Iran Navy was already in 2014 at Karachi and Pakistan Navy in 2014 at Bandar Abbas:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thrilainmanila

what can PN learn from those guys there navy is a relic


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zargham 97

.


----------



## Dr Shaheryar

thrilainmanila said:


> what can PN learn from those guys there navy is a relic



Relic or not. But they are giving a tough time to the Super Powa. Beware the ant can kill an elephant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Side-Winder said:


> Pictures
> 
> View attachment 338659
> View attachment 338660
> View attachment 338661
> View attachment 338662


They're patrol boats. I thought frigates. :/


----------



## MastanKhan

Dr Shaheryar said:


> Relic or not. But they are giving a tough time to the Super Powa. Beware the ant can kill an elephant.



Hi,

That is not a very intelligent post---. That is B S---no ant can kill an elephant---they are just grandma's stories---.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr Shaheryar

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> That is not a very intelligent post---. That is B S---no ant can kill an elephant---they are just grandma's stories---.



Do you even know how it works. Sorry but Grandma stories may at times become a nightmare if not taken seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

Dr Shaheryar said:


> Do you even know how it works. Sorry but Grandma stories may at times become a nightmare if not taken seriously.




Sir,

You cannot tie down the fortunes of a NATION with this ant & elephant story. 

You really have to work very very hard tactically---strategically---and continuously for a long long time.

Iran is the worst example to give---.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> That is not a very intelligent post---. That is B S---no ant can kill an elephant---they are just grandma's stories---.


what about the ant in nose theory?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leo~Calicratis

they're on it, though, pakistan must uphold the issues by stating clearly that india fears an economiclly developed Pakistan regards whether it is anyone agree or not. some parties like US, Israel won't be blamed directly though as india and afghanistan made them flushed with enough anti-pakistan rhetoric, this is the time linking it up with Pakistan's damages they're wishing/causing about physical development for strong economy of pakistan. economically strong means many international parties involved with pakistan very deeply and their interests won't help delhi to subvert, create chaos and ultimately drive on the pathway of 'akhand bharat' by disrupting pakistan.... BTW, west's dreams r not only PakNukes grabbing, more than that 


ali_raza said:


> first strategy failed.now its plan b.will fail inshalah


----------



## Viking 63

what type of vessels are these.??


----------



## salarsikander

Beny Karachun said:


> *Exercise Malabar* is a trilateral naval exercise involving the United States, Japan and India as permanent partners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not really special, and you have all of the strongest navies of the world against you.


What's pissing you so much Zionist? 
Post reported for off topic flame baiting
@Oscar @waz


----------

